# Schubert's Fierrabras



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder if Schubert's operas are criminally neglected. Musically, they stand comparison with Verdi in my view. In fact, to my ears they are generally superior. No doubt they have poor texts (just like Mozart had from Schikaneder and Stephanie). I recently watched Fierrabras in the Zurich production under Welser-Moest. The acting in it was appalling, but vocally it was quite strong. The music is really first rate, one of Schubert's finest works, and very comparable with contemporary efforts. Well, really, far superior to the Donizetti/Bellini type of thing. Although admittedly it hasn't many high cs and vocal pyrotechnics, it is certainly of the singspiele genre, and is not trying to challenge the listener, more to please him. And I was pleased. All the other operas I've heard of Schubert seem to be musically very rich. Is it time that unimaginative opera directors got of their backsides and started using a little imagination?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The problem with Schuberts operas are that while each number is good it is not coherent.


----------

